# Looking for a long term rp partner for plot based rp



## Alaricat (Jan 26, 2021)

Hello! I've been looking into doing a rp, preferably well written (aka no *licks u*), the plot would be in medieval times with magic and different fantasy races and of course anthros and some shape shifters. I would be playing as my character Kestrel, a lazy hawk-cat shifter whos trying to find a purpose in his life through romance or adventure... whatever suits ur fancy haha. Writing samples of mine can be found in my signature. If youre interested feel free to drop the character you'd be planning to use as well as some form of writing sample (can be old or new, i dont care) 

And in terms of activity, something like replying once every few days is totally fine with me, we all have a life outside of pretending to be animals on the internet lol. 

tia!


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 27, 2021)

That sounds like an interesting one! I have a few years of detail under my belt, so may I try my hand at this? I love medieval settings! Especially with fantasy elements!


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey, I'm interested as well, can I PM you for your discord, or anything like that?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2021)

Alaricat said:


> Hello! I've been looking into doing a rp, preferably well written (aka no *licks u*), the plot would be in medieval times with magic and different fantasy races and of course anthros and some shape shifters. I would be playing as my character Kestrel, a lazy hawk-cat shifter whos trying to find a purpose in his life through romance or adventure... whatever suits ur fancy haha. Writing samples of mine can be found in my signature. If youre interested feel free to drop the character you'd be planning to use as well as some form of writing sample (can be old or new, i dont care)
> 
> And in terms of activity, something like replying once every few days is totally fine with me, we all have a life outside of pretending to be animals on the internet lol.
> 
> tia!



That sounds like a lot of fun! Mambi fits right into that settings, and I am capable of writing pretty detailed worlds I've been told! <_the cat blushes modestly through his sleek fur_> Feel free to write me or invite me whichever's the case!

As for writing samples, wow, where can I begin? Here, just check out this I guess for simplicity... https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/party-at-mambis-realm-all-are-invited.1672438/ .While there, feel free to explore! _<giggle>_


Another? How's this as a random opening I used once?

--------------------------
_<You sit in your open kitchen, a pot before you as usual boiling, the birds singing on this great day. On days like this, you can really appreciate what it is to be alive, free, totally at peace. You stir your mixture slowly, daydreaming of times past in these lands, listening to distant horns and wondering what our royal pain in the butt will decree this time with a sigh.>

<Suddenly without warning, you hear a loud commotion outside your window. Looking out, you see 3 armoured hyenas shooting arrows at something distant and shouting, the black form seemingly disappearing and reappearing as it frantically blinks in and out of view. You peer closer trying to understand when with a shimmer the very air rips open before you in the kitchen, and with a crash against your table plops out a sleek black cat, easily 6 feet long, panting ans sweating with glowing eyes and a scared panicked disposition. He looks up at you with hopeful eyes> _

"Ummm, you never saw me, ok? pretty please?"

_<the glow in his eyes fades as the rift in the air closes. He quickly dives behind several boxes you have laying around and throws a tarp over himself, just as you hear a pounding on your door and see one of the hyenas sniffing around your front yard...>_
----------------------------------------

Hope to hear from you and either way have a ball! <_as his eyes glow, a shimmering rift forms in the air and parts. The cat smiles and with a bow dives into the hole as it reseals itself behind him> _


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 29, 2021)

C4theSlime said:


> Hey, I'm interested as well, can I PM you for your discord, or anything like that?


absolutely, my discord is Alaricat#5089


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun! Mambi fits right into that settings, and I am capable of writing pretty detailed worlds I've been told! <_the cat blushes modestly through his sleek fur_> Feel free to write me or invite me whichever's the case!
> 
> As for writing samples, wow, where can I begin? Here, just check out this I guess for simplicity... https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/party-at-mambis-realm-all-are-invited.1672438/ .While there, feel free to explore! _<giggle>_
> 
> ...


I'd love to set up a rp w u! feel free to message me on discord Alaricat#5089


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 29, 2021)

Is it 1v1 ? Or group ?


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 30, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> Is it 1v1 ? Or group ?


1v1


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 30, 2021)

Alaricat said:


> 1v1


Alright, sounds good. I'll poke ya on discord then.


----------

